# Neon green or Neon blue pants



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

i cant find any of the clothes i have been looking for
can anyone find me solid neon green pants or neon blue pants in small or medium?

also does anyone know where to get the new nomis mystery hoodies? i heard that nomis is only making 100 of each color.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

burton has the downlow on neon this year, I guess everyone thinks neon is the fashion this year, but neon is the fashion everywhere cuz thats where its at!! haha jk but I do like neon

Burton.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

yeah i looked at the burton stuff, but those clothes are way over my budget. im looking for somthing around 100$ (150$ max)


----------

